# PPG Delfleet FDXH paint



## Jean-luc (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been looking for PPG Delfleet FDXH paint here in Europe without succes.Does anybody know where is it possible to order some in the US to import to Europe.
Cheers.
Jean-luc


----------

